# mfsBSD via Grub



## balanga (Jul 24, 2018)

I can successfully boot mfsBSD using the ISO via PXE and was also hoping to do the same via Grub. Unfortunately I can't figure out Grub's menuentry for mfsBSD .

Under PXE it's very simple, I just have the following entry:-

```
LABEL mfsBSD
     kernel memdisk
     initrd iso/mfsbsd.iso
     append iso raw
```

Any idea on what to try under Grub?


----------

